# Erupção do vulcão Grímsvötn na Islândia



## Vince (21 Mai 2011 às 21:43)

Nova erupção na Islândia, vulcão Grímsvötn que é o mais activo do país. As últimas erupções foram em 1998 e 2004.





















> *Iceland's Grimsvotn Volcano Erupting
> *
> Scientists say Iceland's most active volcano, Grimsvotn, has started erupting.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (21 Mai 2011 às 22:43)

*Re: Vulcanismo - 2011*

Enorme nuvem piroclástica já visível no satélite. A erupção deve ter começado mais ou menos pelas 20h00 de Portugal continental

*Animação 20h15-22:45 (19:15z-21:45z)*







Muitas descargas eléctricas também:





http://andvari.vedur.is/athuganir/eldingar/vikan_is.html?


Vídeo filmado de um avião
http://http.ruv.straumar.is/static.ruv.is/vefur/Iceland_eruption_amatur.wmv


----------



## Teles (22 Mai 2011 às 00:56)

*Re: Vulcanismo - 2011*

Uma foto que mostra um pouco da situação que se passa lá:




De acordo com as primeiras informações, existe já uma interdição do espaço área num raio de 120 milhas. Também foram interditadas algumas estradas que podem vir a ser afectadas por inundações provocadas pelo degelo do glaciar como consequência da erupção, uma vez que o vulcão encontra-se precisamente por baixo do maior glaciar da Europa (Vatnajökull).


----------



## irpsit (22 Mai 2011 às 02:40)

*Re: Vulcanismo - 2011*

Cheguei agora de Reykjavik e vi toda a viagem a enorme ash cloud e os relampagos a cerca de 200km de distancia! Incrivel, a nuvem é maior que a do ano passado, pois eu estive cá tb a ver o Eyjafjallajokull.

Ha cerca de 10min houve uma explosao enorme e a nuvem ficou muito elevada e larga. Isto a 150km em Selfoss, imagino como deve estar lá perto. Está incrivel. Amanha acordo às5h e viajo para lá.

Vejo tantos relampagos. Nao tenho tempo de colocar as fotos e videos, pois vou fazer o saco... toda a gente fala disto aqui... Tenho uma enorme dose de adrenalina....

Começou hoje, às 18h e vi a nuvem inicial de Reykjavik. A nuvem agora vejo-a enorme de casa, e parece que a ash cloud está a deslocar-se para sudoeste, na minha direcção. Ai ai ai ai... Os relampagos e expansao da nuvem é assustador....


----------



## Vince (22 Mai 2011 às 09:42)

irpsit disse:


> Cheguei agora de Reykjavik e vi toda a viagem a enorme ash cloud e os relampagos a cerca de 200km de distancia! Incrivel, a nuvem é maior que a do ano passado, pois eu estive cá tb a ver o Eyjafjallajokull.
> 
> Ha cerca de 10min houve uma explosao enorme e a nuvem ficou muito elevada e larga. Isto a 150km em Selfoss, imagino como deve estar lá perto. Está incrivel. Amanha acordo às5h e viajo para lá.
> 
> ...




Acredito que a visão deva ser incrível, parece ser a erupção mais alta na Islândia desde o Hekla em 1947, e talvez a maior deste vulcão desde 1873. Estimam (radar e pilotos) a altura da nuvem em 17km, ainda não se sabem muitos pormenores do que se passa no local. Na última foto que o teles pôs vê-se bem os limites da troposfera marcados pelas nuvens brancas e a forte penetração na baixa estratosfera.
Aguardamos por notícias tuas, e cuidado com a cinza.


Um vídeo:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-AiWvp-YUM"]YouTube        - ‪GrÃ*msvÃ¶tn‬&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Vince (22 Mai 2011 às 11:10)

Animações satélite de ontem:


*GOES-13*







*Meteosat-9*


----------



## irpsit (22 Mai 2011 às 15:15)

OK, aqui vai um resumo das últimas horas.

Após ter avistado a erupção ontem daqui de casa com os relampagos e a nuvem massiva da erupção (dava para ver a nuvem a subir e inclusivé numa das ocasiões às 2h a mover-se lateralmente e rapidamente).

Depois fui dormir, apenas 3h e às 5h fomos de carro até à localidade mais perto do vulcão, a cerca de 50km deste. A esta hora, (recordo que aqui é dia 24 horas agora) a nuvem já estava massiva mas já não dava para ver a coluna pois estava rodeada desta nuvem massiva difusa. Que subia muito alta na estratosfera. As notícias falam em 25km de altura. E provavelmente até 30km. Talvez uma nuvem mais alta que a erupção do Hekla de 1947 (27km altura).

Quando chegamos a uma hora dessa localidade, Kirkjabaerklustur, o céu começou a ficar muito escuro e ficou rapidamente de noite profunda. Foi assustador. Nunca vi tanta escuridão. As luzes das casas só se viam a cerca de 30 metros de distancia, não mais. Lá, rapidamente decicimos repor a gasolina e voltar. Só ficamos 30min, estavam a evacuar os turistas e as pessoas. A ash fall era massiva. Tipo um blizzard mas de cinza. Até pensava que era mais dificil respirar (se calhar é por esta cinza ser menos fina que a do vulcão no ano passado). A escuridão era realmente assustadora. 

Cerca de 5cm de acumulação. 

Depois voltamos e cheguei agora, muito cansado. Vou postar fotos e videos mais tarde.
As noticias falam de uma erupção inesperadamente massiva e com muita lava libertada. Existe algum (pequeno) receio de haver uma erupção tipo fissura. Recordo que o Laki aconteceu duma erupção do Grimsvotn em 1783.

É assim. De casa vemos uma nuvem massiva tipo cumulonimbo super-célula e muito muito alta e vasta. Ve-se também a coluna de cinza escura a deslocar-se para sul. E todo um haze em todo o céu. Espera-se a cheia glacial no sul do país.

E mais, esqueci-me de dizer, durante a viagem passámos pelo Eyjafjallajokull. E este estava a fumegar vapor hoje de manhã. E ao lado a outra coluna. Foi algo surreal também. Dois vulcões. E o Katla e o Hekla nos lados tb, mas sem nada. O céu estava limpo no resto do horizonte.

Logo vou escrever mais.


----------



## MSantos (22 Mai 2011 às 15:17)

Incrível relato Irpsit, contamos com as tuas informações no local, és o enviado especial do MeteoPT

Sabem se há alguma webcam na net do Vucão Grímsvotn?


----------



## Danilo2012 (22 Mai 2011 às 15:40)

Nossa que nuvem gigante em, sera essa frequencia de eventos tectonicos e eruptivos anormal ?  Ou o planeta esta em uma epoca realmente mais ativa ?


----------



## fablept (22 Mai 2011 às 16:20)

MSantos disse:


> Sabem se há alguma webcam na net do Vucão Grímsvotn?



Tb já andei à procura, mas não encontrei nada mais próximo do que isto..
http://live.mila.is/jokulsarlon/


----------



## belem (22 Mai 2011 às 17:21)

Muito interessante!
Vamos ver o que acontece nas próximas horas e qual a movimentação dessas cinzas.
Também tenho que ver como vai ficar a parte do oceano, que receber essa chuva de cinzas, algum tempo depois. 
No último caso, houve alterações interessantes na concentração de plancton ( segundo imagens de satélite), em várias partes do Atlântico Norte.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (22 Mai 2011 às 18:18)

Deixo aqui estes links com câmaras da Islândia, são da empresa das estradas de lá! 
http://www.vegagerdin.is/umferd-og-faerd/vefmyndavelar/sudausturland
http://www.vegagerdin.is/umferd-og-faerd/vefmyndavelar/sudurland
em algumas consegue-se ter uma pequena noção.


----------



## Minho (22 Mai 2011 às 19:03)

A acompanhar os avisos do London VAAC


----------



## lucitown (22 Mai 2011 às 19:13)

Não sei se ajuda mas aqui um radar de localização de aeronaves podemos ver a localização das cinzas. http://www.radarvirtuel.com/# Fazem o seguinte :
O site ao carregar tem uma janela no lado direito que tem 3 divisões - carregam em Layers - seleccionam a opção "volcano ashes layer"

Espero ter ajudado.


----------



## belem (22 Mai 2011 às 20:07)

lucitown disse:


> Não sei se ajuda mas aqui um radar de localização de aeronaves podemos ver a localização das cinzas. http://www.radarvirtuel.com/# Fazem o seguinte :
> O site ao carregar tem uma janela no lado direito que tem 3 divisões - carregam em Layers - seleccionam a opção "volcano ashes layer"
> 
> Espero ter ajudado.



Ajuda muito!
Obrigado.


----------



## MSantos (22 Mai 2011 às 20:27)

Será que esta erupção também vai causar restrições à aviação como a erupção do ano passado? Ou esta erupção é mais pequena?


----------



## irpsit (22 Mai 2011 às 20:46)

Acordei agora de novo (após de manhã termos ido perto do vulcão ver a noite escura). Está a ficar muito escuro aqui onde morámos, e é tão longe do vulcão. A cinza começou a cair aqui tb e estámos a 200km a oeste (Selfoss).

É um pouco assustador ter este panorama em cima de mim. Às 14h a nuvem era um cogumelo gigante a leste, que entretanto estendeu-se para cima de nós.

O céu aqui está cinza-amarelado e algo escuro, já desapareceu o sol.

*A erupção nas notícias falam da erupção como sendo 10x mais forte que a do ano passado, isto está confirmado*, provavelmente estimativas entre força VEI4 a VEI5. 

É a erupção de coluna mais alta de cinza desde o Hekla em 1947 (ou talvez mais), e a erupção mais violenta do Grimsvotn em mais de 100 anos.

Para já não existe perigo para a Europa. A nuvem vai dirigir-se para norte nos proximos dias. E a cinza é mais pesada portanto não vai deslocar-se tão longe. Mas isto é o que dizem. *Aqui localmente a erupção e a nuvem é mesmo massiva, bem maior que no ano passado, que tb experienciei aqui (que era bem mais perto daqui e não tão intensa).*

Há especulaçoes que a fissura Hamariin pode ter tido tb uma erupção, esta é perto do Grimsvotn, e pertence ao gigante Bardarbunga, o que explicaria a escala desta erupção.

Vou postar os videos e fotos já em breve. Para já vou ver lá fora como está a cinza a cair. Para ja ve-se um pouco em cima dos carros.

A boa noticia é que entretanto a coluna do vulcão entretanto desapareceu na última hora no radar, portanto a erupção parece ter diminuido. Os relampagos tb não foram detectados na última hora. Portanto, boas noticias.


----------



## Knyght (22 Mai 2011 às 20:57)




----------



## lucitown (22 Mai 2011 às 21:20)

MSantos disse:


> Será que esta erupção também vai causar restrições à aviação como a erupção do ano passado? Ou esta erupção é mais pequena?



Isso era EXCELENTE para mim.


----------



## Vince (22 Mai 2011 às 21:46)

MSantos disse:


> Será que esta erupção também vai causar restrições à aviação como a erupção do ano passado? Ou esta erupção é mais pequena?



Nunca ninguém pode responder a essas perguntas com autoridade.
As últimas  erupções explosivas do Grímsvötn (2004, 1998, 1996) foram curtas, entre 5 a 15 dias, e nunca criaram problemas à aviação a não ser pontualmente. Como esta foi bastante potente, poderá ser diferente, ou não. Ninguém sabe.



Em Kirkjubæjarklaustur pelas 14h30:


----------



## irpsit (22 Mai 2011 às 22:46)

*Dois vídeos muito fixes nas notícias:
*Vale a pena ver!!!

Um voo hoje sobre o glaciar e erupção
http://www.visir.is/vatnajokull-var-svartur-i-dag-/article/2011110529694

E Kirkjabaerklustur hoje de tarde, onde estive esta manhã (estava bem pior de manhã - depois coloco o vídeo quando tiver mais tempo)
http://www.visir.is/oskuna-leggur-um-allt-a-kirkjubaejarklaustri-/article/2011110529706

Aqui: sigo com uma camada fina de cinza, todo o céu encoberto da nuvem de cinza e bem escuro aqui, tipo anoitecer (apesar de ser dia 24h). Os carros ao passarem levantam a cinza pelo ar atrás.

Erupção: abrandou aparentemente, neste momento. O vento está a empurrar a cinza agora para oeste, onde estou, e para norte.

http://www.visir.is/langadi-til-ad-grata/article/2011110529676 Seguir vídeo ao minuto 2:00, o agricultor mostra num prato a cinza do Eyjafjallajokull comparada com a do Grimsvotn.


----------



## irpsit (22 Mai 2011 às 22:57)

Cinza aproxima-se de Reykjavík. Aqui a cerca de 1 hora já está a ficar escuro.

[VIDEO]http://www.ruv.is/sites/default/files/skjol/aska_yfir_rvk.wmv[/VIDEO]


----------



## irpsit (22 Mai 2011 às 23:14)

Está a ficar bem escuro aqui!!!
Assustador esta noite vulcânica! (aqui agora é dia 24h, mas hoje será uma excepção)

Imagem nas notícias de uma cidade a 30min daqui





Assim podem ter uma ideia de como estão as coisas aqui! Tal foi a violência e injecção de cinza desta erupção. Amanhã prometo colocar as fotos e vídeos desta noite vulcânica.


----------



## irpsit (22 Mai 2011 às 23:54)

Vou repetir aqui o meu post no seguimento Europa.



> Sigo com muito frio, apenas +1ºC e forte nevoeiro escuro de cinza vulcânica.
> Está a ficar como noite!
> 
> O vento é forte de nordeste. Muito irreal.
> ...


----------



## Vince (23 Mai 2011 às 00:35)

Alguns links com historial e enquadramento geológico deste vulcão

http://www.volcanolive.com/grimsvotn.html
http://bigthink.com/ideas/26576
http://www.volcano.si.edu/world/volcano.cfm?vnum=1703-01=&volpage=erupt


----------



## MSantos (23 Mai 2011 às 01:04)

irpsit disse:


> Vou repetir aqui o meu post no seguimento Europa.



Deve ser um pouco assustador ver essa neve vulcânica, estás a quantos km do vulcão? 

Não devias andar muito na rua a respirar essa cinza Irpsit


----------



## belem (23 Mai 2011 às 01:08)

Obrigado Irpsit e Vince, pelos vossos updates.


----------



## jorgepaulino (23 Mai 2011 às 03:22)

Bem, aquele filtro de ar do jipe ... é mesmo uma coisa brutal! Meu rico carro...


----------



## irpsit (23 Mai 2011 às 10:47)

Fotos da nossa viagem até 60km do vulcão, em Kirkjabaerklustur.

Fotos tiradas às 10h da manhã, era noite profunda devido à queda intensa de cinza. A visibilidade era incrivelmente reduzida, não mais que 30-40 metros. 

Foto tirada na estação de serviço. Erámos os únicos visitantes porque viajámos muito cedo (cortaram a estrada depois). Os jeeps eram das equipas da protecção civil.






A acumulação de cinza era notória, na ordem dos 5 cm.






Conduzir tornou-se extremamente complicado. Na foto, ligámos os máximos para se ver a estrada.






A visibilidade da cidade era muito reduzida. Recordo que era dia pleno (10h da manhã).






À medida que saímos da nuvem, a visibilidade melhoria, e o dia voltava.






Aqui, fora da nuvem, em Vík (100km do vulcão), dá para ver o céu acinzentado, mas com o sol a brilhar.






À medida que voltámos a casa, para oeste, a nuvem de cinza deslocava-se na mesma direcção, lentamente para nos apanhar de novo mais tarde.






Ao fim da tarde, às 18h, ainda em pleno dia (o sol põe-se apenas às 23h), este era o panorama tirado de minha casa, já muito escuro, com a queda de cinza a começar (a 200km do vulcão).


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Mai 2011 às 12:03)

irpsit disse:


> Fotos tiradas às 10h da manhã, era noite profunda devido à queda intensa de cinza. A visibilidade era incrivelmente reduzida, não mais que 30-40 metros.



Deve ser brutal viver algo assim 

Que cheiro se sente no ar ?


----------



## irpsit (23 Mai 2011 às 12:58)

O cheiro é a cinza. É algo reminiscente ao cheiro da cinza normal, mas sem aquele cheiro a queimado. E também tem um ligeiro cheiro térreo, talvez algo metálico (muito ao de longe tipo ferrugem).

Hoje já está céu encoberto mas sem grande cinza acima, apesar de bastante no solo. Mas a cerca de 80km a sul daqui, nas Westman Islands, a visibilidade é muito reduzida e o dia muito escuro. Portanto basta o vento mudar, que aqui ficámos de noite novamente.

Esta cinza é mais claramente mais grossa que a do ano passado. Esta é uma areia muito fina. A do Eyjafjallajokull era um pó muito fino. Esta não é tão incomodativa para os olhos e garganta para quem já esteve habituado à cinza do vulcão do ano passado, e a cor é também mais escura e acastanhada (a outra era mais cinzento claro).

É incomodativo pois a cinza vai acizentando o cabelo e entra em casa, mesmo que não se queira. E cobre todos os pavimentos e relva lá fora, que aliás já tinham um bocado da cinza do ano passado, trazido pelo vento forte de leste de há umas semanas atrás.

Vou agora ver se entretanto já vejo a pluma de novo, segundo o relato do IM; já foi novamente visivel esta manhã de alguns pontos do país. Mas está baixa, entre 8 a 12km de altura, e já desaparece muitas vezes do radar. O tremor harmónico aumentou de noite e reduziu-se de novo de manhã.

Aqui vai a explicação possível para a intensidade desta erupção: é possível que tenha havido algum magma injectado do gigante vizinho Bardarbunga, o local da erupção é perto da fissura Gjhalp que é entre o Grimsvotn e o Bardrbunga (algo semelhante ao Eyjafjallajokull e Katla)




Mário Barros disse:


> Deve ser brutal viver algo assim
> 
> Que cheiro se sente no ar ?


----------



## Knyght (23 Mai 2011 às 13:13)

Amanhã já deverá afetar o espaço aéreo da Escócia


----------



## Fernando (23 Mai 2011 às 14:17)

Knyght disse:


> Amanhã já deverá afetar o espaço aéreo da Escócia



Onde podemos encontrar esses mapas?

Obrigado


----------



## Knyght (23 Mai 2011 às 14:18)

Weatheronline


----------



## irpsit (23 Mai 2011 às 14:26)

A cinza que caíu durante a noite aqui... a 200 km de distância do Grimsvotn






Uma piscina após a noite de ontem...






Plantas cobertas pela cinza vulcânica. Vai causar prejuízos a muita gente...






*A VER!!!!! Mais fotos fantásticas da imprensa em* http://www.visir.is/apps/pbcs.dll/gallery?Site=XZ&Date=20110523&Category=FRETTIR&ArtNo=523009997&Ref=PH


----------



## Knyght (23 Mai 2011 às 15:00)

Os animais devem estar a passar o mau pedaço...


----------



## irpsit (23 Mai 2011 às 16:33)

Sim porque além disso a Islândia está a sofrer também uma vaga de frio, das maiores dos últimos anos na Primavera, com neve abundante no norte e no leste do país, que agora receberam também queda de cinza.

É muito complicado para os agricultores e para os animais/culturas de vegetais, depois de um ínicio de Maio invulgarmente quente. 

Por outro lado, erupções e neves tardias ocorrem frequentemente na Islândia. Os animais já devem estar habituados.



Knyght disse:


> Os animais devem estar a passar o mau pedaço...


----------



## irpsit (23 Mai 2011 às 16:40)

Ao almoço pude ver novamente a pluma do vulcão daqui, a mais de 200km de distância. Portanto ultrapassou de novo os 10 km. Mas não tinha máquina e depois encobriu-se com nuvens. Quando fui buscar, tirei uma foto, e desenhei os cortonos da pluma que está parcialmente encoberta pelas nuvens. 






Vou ver se peço a colegas as fotos mais definidas da pluma de anteontem, que saía do mesmo local mas com céu limpo, e sem as nuvens da cinza à volta.

A foto seguinte, que encontrei na net, demonstra mais ou menos como vimos a pluma daqui, no primeiro dia, com os relampagos, e a penetrar na estratosfera (nuvem em forma de cogumelo)


----------



## Vince (23 Mai 2011 às 16:55)

Fernando disse:


> Onde podemos encontrar esses mapas?
> Obrigado



Também podes ir directamente à fonte de quem tem a responsabilidade de emitir os avisos nessa área que é o MetOffice:

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/aviation/vaac/vaacuk_vag.html
http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/aviation/vaac/


----------



## JoãoPT (24 Mai 2011 às 02:10)

Para mim, um vídeo fantástico da erupção do Grimsvötn.


----------



## actioman (24 Mai 2011 às 02:23)

Grandes relatos em 1ª mão irpsit! 

Muito bom este tema! De grande qualidade!

Obrigado a todos pelos links e fabulosas imagens que aqui têm deixado!


----------



## irpsit (24 Mai 2011 às 10:29)

Espaço aéreo encerrado hoje na Escócia, como era previsível.

Nas próximas 48 horas o espaço aéreo poderá encerrar na Irlanda e também no Reino Unido (Londres incluído).

Depois disso, existe a possibilidade de afectar os voos no norte da França e norte da Espanha, ou mais para o norte da Dinamarca (Copenhaga) e Oslo.

Claro que era previsível perante a injecção massiva de cinza na atmosfera, que iria afectar pelo menos as Ilhas Britânicas. A coluna de fumo foi até aos 23 km de altura, bem superior aos 10km do vulcão do ano passado. Foi a erupção maior da Islândia desde 1947, altura em que o Hekla levantou uma coluna até 27km de altura.

*O vulcão já libertou mais cinza em 48 horas do que o Eyjafjallajokull em toda a sua erupção! 

Os cientistas falam em 2000 toneladas libertadas por segundo, o que dá já a esta erupção uma intensidade VEI4, mas ainda cerca de 10 vezes menor que a última erupção do Katla em 1918, e cerca de 100 vezes menor que a do Pinatubo em 1991 *.

A queda de cinza na Islândia ontem foi muitas vezes mais superior do que a erupção do ano passado. 

No ano passado a cinza afectou apenas algumas zonas do país (cerca de 20-30km em redor). Ontem, quase todo o país registou queda de cinza significativa. Não há dúvidas da escala bem superior desta erupção.

As boas notícias é que poderá ser uma erupção curta. Normalmemte uma erupção do Grimsvotn não dura mais que duas semanas.


----------



## Knyght (24 Mai 2011 às 12:32)




----------



## netfalcon (24 Mai 2011 às 12:52)

Boas tardes

Alguém me sabe dizer o estado da erupção? Se vai continuar, se a intensidade diminuiu, se aumentou etc.

Obrigado


----------



## fablept (24 Mai 2011 às 14:10)

Webcam
http://live.mila.is/grimsvotn2/

Não sei se a webcam está virada para o vulcão. A imagem treme muito, mas deve ser devido o vento..


----------



## irpsit (24 Mai 2011 às 14:33)

A erupção tem vindo a diminuir mas o que se segue, não se sabe. 

A coluna de cinzas existe porque o magma explode em contacto com a água do glaciar.
Após alguns dias, é natural que a erupção passe a ser só de lava, sem grandes explosões. E é habitual as erupções deste vulcão durarem apenas alguns dias.

Isto se o magma não abrir uma nova fissura, o que daria novas explosões e prolongaria a erupção. Ninguém sabe o que se segue. Recordemos que o Grimsvotn em 1783 libertou uma quantidade de lava imensa, o que trouxe um impacto catastrófico na Europa. Mas esses são eventos raros. O Grimsvotn é um vulcão bem maior do que o Eyjafjallajokull.


Quanto aos voos, o espaço aéreo está fechado na Escócia e norte da Inglaterra. É possível ainda que a França, Dinamarca e Escandinávia sejam afectadas no final da semana. Mas estas disrupções deverão ser ligeiras e por pouco tempo. Esta cinza é mais pesada e portanto não fica muito tempo no ar (apesar de a quantidade de cinza libertada ter sido muito superior à do ano passado).

Mas repetindo o que disse: para já a erupção está a diminuir. (já não vejo a coluna eruptiva de onde eu estou, nem esta é detectada no radar)




netfalcon disse:


> Boas tardes
> 
> Alguém me sabe dizer o estado da erupção? Se vai continuar, se a intensidade diminuiu, se aumentou etc.
> 
> Obrigado


----------



## irpsit (25 Mai 2011 às 10:49)

Erupção do Grimsvotn parou desde ontem!
Esta manhã, os cientistas encontraram apenas vapor a sair da cratera!

A quantidade total de material libertado foi de cerca de 0.5 cu km, mais que o Eyjafjallajokull, colocando a força da erupção como VEI4 (em apenas 3 dias).

As autoridades dizem que se assemelhou a uma erupção do Katla.

No entanto há coisas interessantes a acontecer. Ocorreram alguns sismos esta noite, junto à fissura *Laki*. O tremor ainda continua elevado, o que indicia movimentos do magma. A actividade no *Katla* aumentou desde a erupção do Grimsvotn (apesar de estarem bastante separados um do outro). E aconteceu um estranho earthquake swarm a oeste das *Westman Islands* (no sul da Islândia), em pleno mar, numa área em que não é suposto acontecer nada.

O dia está soalheiro aqui e relativamente limpo. Parece que quase toda a cinza já caíu, por ser pesada.


----------



## Vince (25 Mai 2011 às 11:40)

Muito rápido o declínio:












*Ontem*








*Hoje*
















Mesmo com uma erupção explosiva e rápida esperaria continuar a ver o local a libertar algum material e vapor durante mais tempo. 

Quanto aos sismos, difícil de saber se são meros ajustamentos de magma e pressão que tem necessariamente que ocorrer após esta massiva libertação de material ou se é algo mais. Todo o restabelecimento de equilíbrio deve gerar sismos, mas eventualmente a agitação também pode provocar outras coisas. Para já inclino-me para a 1ª hipótese. Esperar para ver.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mai 2011 às 14:29)

*Galeria​*


----------



## Iceberg (25 Mai 2011 às 22:41)

Esta Islândia apaixona-me cada vez mais.

Sempre foi um dos destinos sonhados para visitar, depois da erupção do ano passado, e de tudo o que ela nos permitiu passar a conhecer melhor sobre esta pequena grande ilha, tornou-se numa visita obrigatória a concretizar num futuro mais ou menos próximo.

Deve ser fascinante percorrer aquela ilha e estar perto de crateras vulcânicas, fontes geotermais, tudo rodeado por uma paisagem fria e bela até mais não.


----------



## Vince (26 Mai 2011 às 09:32)

Poderá ainda não ter acabado, alguns especialistas consideram a actividade de tremores invulgar





http://hraun.vedur.is/ja/oroi/grf.gif


----------



## irpsit (26 Mai 2011 às 11:49)

Pois é estranho o tremor continuar. E continua também nas estações vizinhas. 

Ontem só havia vapor na cratera segundo relatos visuais no local. Houve alguns sismos mas a sul do vulcão, numa zona em que geralmente não costuma haver sismos, mas depois pararam. Portanto há movimentos do magma debaixo do vulcão, mas para já não se sabe mais nada. Poderá indiciar uma intrusão magmática (o magma move-se até perto da superfície mas sem haver erupção). Se isto continuar, poderia formar-se uma fissura.

Também não houve mais novidades em relação à cheia glacial esperada. Em 1996 esta ocorreu 1 mês após o final da erupção. A zona em redor do Grimsvotn é uma extensa zona glaciada, com uma média de 400 metros de espessura/altura de gelo.


----------



## mig500 (26 Mai 2011 às 14:36)

Um video espectacular que vale a pena ver

http://www.aftenposten.no/nyheter/iriks/article4130984.ece


----------

